# wht do u think?



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Do you think this is a consequence of a fighting or some kind of disease? I noticed that on two fishes... Photo is lower quality because I took it with a mobile phone.









That fin is almost missing, and the blood is all around it!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

alexandar75 said:


> Do you think this is a consequence of a fighting or some kind of disease? I noticed that on two fishes... Photo is lower quality because I took it with a mobile phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks almost like a bad nip, but you cant see much from that pic angle. I would just up water changes and add a bit of salt and im sure it will be healed in a week or so. What are your water perams at?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

I am already done so. I added salt before you added your post. I follow this...
Parameters of water are very bad, but it is such in my country and I can change that parameters only with buying devices ro!! Now I keep my ph to 7.5 with peat and adding CO2 (from the tap it is about 8,0 - 8,5). In the tank, carbonate hardness of water is 10 dKH; from the tap it is about 11 dKH. Carbonate hardness varies from 10 and up to 12 dKH, which unfortunately depends exclusively of personnel from the city water supply. Total water hardness is about 20 dGH, 355 ppm...


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

we need ammonia, nitrites and nitrate levels when we ask for water params. rest of the stuff doesnt really matter as much as long as it stays the same and doesnt fluctuate.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nitrites level 0 mg/l
Nitrates 50 mg/l
What do u think?


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

The injury itself doesnt look all that bad, if its only a fin then it will clear up and be back to normal in no time. Test you're ammonia levels and get them posted up as ASfan suggested, nitrite is golden at 0. As for nitrate 50 is a little high, but not to concerning imo, i always try and keep mine as low as 20, but anything below 40 is usually ''acceptable''. What does you're maintenance schedule on the tank consist of, and when?


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

I needed to change 50 percent of the water today, but I didn't have time. Thats why I think the nitrate level will be ok after water change! I haven't changed the water for 14 days because I was too busy. Otherwise I change once a week 40-50 percent of the water. Now I'm gonna perform water change


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

alexandar75 said:


> I needed to change 50 percent of the water today, but I didn't have time. Thats why I think the nitrate level will be ok after water change! I haven't changed the water for 14 days because I was too busy. Otherwise I change once a week 40-50 percent of the water. Now I'm gonna perform water change












Let us know how things go.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea i just pmed you sorry for the slow response. but sounds like everything is under control the high nitrates is from a lack of water change. doing a 50% water change would put your nitrates at 25 which is good. i would rather see two 20-25 percent changes a week rather then one 40-50 though. 50 is a huge amount of water to change.


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Nitrate level is now at 25mg / l, you were right. I accept your advice in relation to changing water


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Tnx Murphy. Ammonia level 0, too


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

seems to be a nip. When I had cariba one ripped one out of another completely and it actually grew back. Since you already treated with salt you should be good to go.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

alexandar75 said:


> Nitrate level is now at 25mg / l, you were right. I accept your advice in relation to changing water


 Nitrates shoud be kept under 40ppm, but the lower the better, so under 20 is ideal. Nirtites and ammonia need to be at zero


----------



## alexandar75 (Dec 18, 2007)

Everything is o.k. with both fishees. Tnx 2 all


----------

